
iminlikewithyou invite in exchange for site feedback - brlewis

======
brlewis
EDIT: Turns out it's one invite. See reply.

If you haven't seen iminlikewithyou.com, you're missing out. Their AJAX-rich
interface is definitely slick. Lucky for you kind souls post here offering
invites for nothing. Unlucky for you I'm not one of them. This time you have
to work for it.

I want you to go through the demo on ourdoings.com and give useful feedback.
If more than five people give feedback I'll pick the five most useful.
"Useful" is defined as matching the feedback I'm getting from my actively-
posting users, or that I imagine would help them.

The target market for ourdoings.com is people who have a lot of photos but
little time to share/organize. Parents with lots of kid photos is one example.
Travlers are another. This isn't a social networking site for photography
enthusiasts; it's designed for speed and simplicity.

I know there are people who frequent news.yc and are in the child-rearing
phase of life. You know exactly what this is about, and I really hope that
both of you give feedback. For the rest of you who see this as a boring site
for old people, just think of all the fun you'll have with your
iminlikewithyou invite.

<http://ourdoings.com/>

~~~
dawie
I think a vertical for child-rearing parents is a great idea. These days
verticals rule. There is alot of reading to do on your site. This might be
good for people that are not used to technology, but I still believe that your
site should be intuitive, so that you don't need lots of text to explain
things to people. I mean even my grandma knows what publishing is...

------
yaacovtp
I just opened up my first photo account with flickr and it was amazingly easy
to upload several hundred photos from a trip to the botanical gardens and then
email the series to friends. It's so simple even my grandmother can use it.

I'd advise you to work on your copywriting. With all the free photo hosting
sites out there already I don't think people care about average number of
photos times x number of cents to host per year. They just want to know how
easy it is and that it's free or that they are getting an incredible deal by
paying a subscription fee.

If you're targeting people who are new to the web, talking about zip archives
will likely scare them away. Keep it simple.

~~~
yaacovtp
I'd give away more invites here as well, but the last time I did, two people I
invited didn't even bother to sign up. You guys suck.

~~~
falsestprophet
I would appreciate one. Their front page is gorgeous and I would like to see
what AJAX I can learn/rip off the rest.

falsestprophet at g mail

------
ryan
Good idea. I have a bunch of iilwy invites that could use good homes. Problem
is my site hasn't launched yet. but ahh... check out my splash page and tell
me if you like the logo/color scheme :)

www.omnisio.com

First 3 replies get invites.

R

~~~
ralph
I'm not sure if you're joking, but I'll tell you anyway. The orange trim
around the cloud edge is OK. But the orange for the bottom two-thirds of the
page is way too over-powering and I'd leave the site just to give my eyes a
rest.

Hey, I think I'm third -- ralph@inputplus.co.uk -- thanks.

------
Sam_Odio
I also have an iilwy invite, which will go to the first person to reply to
this message.

If you give brlewis site feedback as well, then I'll even throw in an upvote
:)

~~~
falsestprophet
Too late dawie, the invite is mine! Thanks Sam.

